# يا جماعة إرحمونا



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة للجميع 

*ملاحظة قبل كل شيء : *
الموضوع كتبته لكثرة ما سمعت عنه من صديقاتي ليس أكثر 

بصراحة مش عارفة كيف أرتب أفكار للموضوع 
بس هو عن فكرة وحدة وهو وهم الحب على الإنترنت
يعني لما الشب يوهم نفسه بأنه البنت إللي بيكلمها على الإنترنت تحبه ورح تموت عليه ! 


نقرب الصورة أكتر
يعني طبيعي تبدأ علاقة إنترنتية بين أي شب وبنت على الإنترنت 
وبتكون علاقة عادية بكلام عادي وعام 
ويستمر الحديث ويطول الحديث 
فيما بينهم فيتحولون إلى أصدقاء مقربين 
طبعا البنت بتكون أعطت ريق حلو للشب 
وعاملته معاملة منيحة وطيبة من منطلق المحبة والصداقة مش أكتر 
لحد هون الأمر طبيعي 

بس إللي مش طبيعي هو إنه بعض الشباب بيفهموا هالمعاملة الطيبة والريق الحلو على إنه حب ؟؟؟
وإنه هالبنت معجبة أو رح تموت من كتر الحب ! وبيوهم نفسه بأشيا كتير مش صحيحة 
وبيوهم نفسه كمان إنها خلص صارت حبيبته وملك ليه !!! 

لأ وإللي بيزيد الكارثة إنه بيصير سي السيد إللي كل شوية يغير ويسأل عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة 
لأ وإللي بيعمل كوارث أكثر إنه لو هالبنت كلمت شب أخر غيره وهو عرف تصبح هالبنت خاينة للحب 

طيب ليش مثلا ؟
وبس هيك خلص الموضوع 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

_*عشان مريض نفسى *_


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*عشان مريض نفسى *_


هههههههههههه بس منتشر كتير هالمرض النفسي ده


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههه بس منتشر كتير هالمرض النفسي ده


_*النوعيه دى ليها تعامل خاص
لو واحده وقعت فى النوعيه دى
تبعتلى تاخد العلاج واكيد هتدعيلى*_


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*و ماذا لو حدث العكس ؟ 
لو ان البنت هي اللي أفتكرت انو الواد يحبها ...
تسميها اية يا مينا ؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*النوعيه دى ليها تعامل خاص
> لو واحده وقعت فى النوعيه دى
> تبعتلى تاخد العلاج واكيد هتدعيلى*_


طيب قول العلاج على العام هنا يرضى عليك 
عشان الكل يستفيد ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *و ماذا لو حدث العكس ؟
> لو ان البنت هي اللي أفتكرت انو الواد يحبها ...
> تسميها اية يا مينا ؟
> *



*مريضه نفسيه *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب قول العلاج على العام هنا يرضى عليك
> عشان الكل يستفيد ههههههههههه



*العلاج هنا هيسبب مشاكل
يعنى لما تعمل بالعلاج هيقولها ايه ده انتى بتسمعى كلام مينا 
الافضل ان العلاج يبقى مش ع العام ، يعنى عشان يبقى له تأثير:w00t:*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *العلاج هنا هيسبب مشاكل
> يعنى لما تعمل بالعلاج هيقولها ايه ده انتى بتسمعى كلام مينا
> الافضل ان العلاج يبقى مش ع العام ، يعنى عشان يبقى له تأثير:w00t:*


مااااااااااااشي وصل يا معلم :99:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد انو البنت بتفسر الصداقة أحيانا حب 
و الاحسن انة الواحد من الافضل ان لا ينطي مجال لأي علاقة خلال النت أبد
و الوقاية خير من العلاج  *


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 يناير 2012)

الموضوع جميل ومهم 
ولكن كنت اود ان يوجه الموضوع للطرفين 
وليس للشباب فقط 
فكما ان هناك شباب ضعفاء عاطفين 
هناك ايضا بنات ضعيفات عاطفيا
وانا ضد موضوع مرضى نفسيين فليس كل من يتعلق باخر نسميه مرض نفسى ربما يكون ضعف مثلا او غيره او محاولة مجاراة الاخرين او عدم فهم او عدم حسن التصرف
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

حاسس بيكي ياروزيتا


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حاسس بيكي ياروزيتا


هههههههههههههههههه 
وأنا مالي أصلا :99:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> وأنا مالي أصلا :99:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشيها حاسس بيكي وخلاص


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> الموضوع جميل ومهم
> ولكن كنت اود ان يوجه الموضوع للطرفين
> وليس للشباب فقط
> فكما ان هناك شباب ضعفاء عاطفين
> ...


طبعا هو الموضوع بيختلف بحسب الأشخاص وطبيعتهم ومعك حق ممكن يكون ضعف عاطفي بس مش لدرجة إنه أحد اطرفين توصل معه الأمور إنه يتحكم بالطرف الأخر أو يغير عليه ويتملكه أو يتهمه بالخيانة لمجرد إنه كلم حد أخر ... هون بيكون الوضع مش طبيعي !

مرسي توني لمشاركتك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طبعا هو الموضوع بيختلف بحسب الأشخاص وطبيعتهم ومعك حق ممكن يكون ضعف عاطفي بس مش لدرجة إنه أحد اطرفين توصل معه الأمور إنه يتحكم بالطرف الأخر أو يغير عليه ويتملكه أو يتهمه بالخيانة لمجرد إنه كلم حد أخر ... هون بيكون الوضع مش طبيعي !
> 
> مرسي توني لمشاركتك
> سلام ونعمة



الانسان الضعيف امام شيئ بامكانه ان يتخيل اى شيئ ويوهم نفسه باشياء كثيره وفى الضعف العاطفى قد يتوهم ليس الحب فقط وانما امتلاك الاخر
 فالضعيف لا يمكنه ان يضع حدودا لعواطفه وخصوصا ان امتلك الشيطان هذا الضعف 
فشمشون الجبار حين امتلكه الضعف امام دليله قال لها سر قوته بالرغم من انها خدعته اكثر من مره واسلمته لاعداءه 
فما اصعب يا اخوتى حروب الشياطين حينما تكون من ناحية العاطفه
​


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

إحكيلي مين مدايقك وأنا (أفسحوووا) هههه

مشكلة هاي روزيتا ، مش معقول يعني كل ما الشب تناقش مع بنت في منتدى أو في العالم الإفتراضي معناتو لازم تحبوا ، إحنا هون معرفات افتراضية ، وبناقش الفكر والمشكلة بتصير لمّا الأمور بتتاخد بطريقة شخصية ويعيش الواحد بجد الواقع هون ...

مش بس على مستوى العلاقات بين الشب والبنت ، حتى مرات الواحد بعيش الدور وبفكّر حالو جاكي شان وببلّش يعيش شجاعات خلف الكمبيوتر ويحلف ويهدد ويشخصن ويعيش بطولات دونكيشوتية ...

شخصياً بتعامل مع القلم كقلم بعيد عن جنسو ، وأناقش الفكرة بعيداً عن الشخصنات 

ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن يحصل إعجاب متبادل ، لأن العقل والروح قد يلتقيان قبل أي لقاء مادي ... بس برضو مش معناتو كل ما صار حوار بين شخصين لازم الشخص يفكّر إنو الطرف التاني ميّت بدباديبو وحيموت من غيرو ...


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طبعا هو الموضوع بيختلف بحسب الأشخاص وطبيعتهم ومعك حق ممكن يكون ضعف عاطفي بس مش لدرجة إنه أحد اطرفين توصل معه الأمور إنه يتحكم بالطرف الأخر أو يغير عليه ويتملكه أو يتهمه بالخيانة لمجرد إنه كلم حد أخر ... هون بيكون الوضع مش طبيعي !
> 
> سلام ونعمة



*وهل الحب عن طريق النت هو الطبيعي..؟؟؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *وهل الحب عن طريق النت هو الطبيعي..؟؟؟​*


أحيانا بيكون نعم طبيعي بحيث يكون الإنترنت وسيلة 
وبحيث إنه يتم تطوير العلاقة بين الطرفين للواقع
في كتيرين بعرفهم متزوجين حاليا وتعرفوا على بعض من الإنترنت
بس أنا في الموضوع بتكلم عن وهم الحب وإنه أحد الطرفين يوهم نفسه بأنه الطرف التاني بيحبه وبيصير الطرف الأول يتصرف تصرفات وكأنه فعلا في علاقة حب فيما بينهم !


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

> أحيانا بيكون نعم طبيعي بحيث يكون الإنترنت وسيلة
> وبحيث إنه يتم تطوير العلاقة بين الطرفين للواقع



*وسيلة تجيب بس وجع القلب ....*


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أحيانا بيكون نعم طبيعي بحيث يكون الإنترنت وسيلة
> وبحيث إنه يتم تطوير العلاقة بين الطرفين للواقع
> في كتيرين بعرفهم متزوجين حاليا وكانت تعارفهم من لاإنترنت





تطوير اي علاقه 
النت اسهل الوسائل للخداع 
وقد تكون المشاعر ايضا ​​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *وسيلة تجيب بس وجع القلب ....*


ربنا ما يجيب وجع القلب لحد 
هو أصلا الإنترنت كله ما بيجيب إلا وجع القلب هههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تطوير اي علاقه
> النت اسهل الوسائل للخداع
> وقد تكون المشاعر ايضا ​​


صدقني مش دائما


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> إحكيلي مين مدايقك وأنا (أفسحوووا) هههه
> 
> مشكلة هاي روزيتا ، مش معقول يعني كل ما الشب تناقش مع بنت في منتدى أو في العالم الإفتراضي معناتو لازم تحبوا ، إحنا هون معرفات افتراضية ، وبناقش الفكر والمشكلة بتصير لمّا الأمور بتتاخد بطريقة شخصية ويعيش الواحد بجد الواقع هون ...
> 
> ...


كلام صحيح 100%
شكرا مي توو لمرورك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *وسيلة تجيب بس وجع القلب ....*



يا بني

شكلك مدمّر آخر دمار 

بس أنا بتفق مع روزيتا ، في عصرنا الحالي النت صارت وسيلة للتعارف ، وأفضل وسيلة ممكن تكون لو التنين كانوا صادقين وواقعهم لا يختلف عن افتراضهم ...


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كلام صحيح 100%
> شكر مي توو لمرورك
> سلام المسيح



لا ليش مغلبة حالك ورادة ...

لا من مرة : 

بارك الله فيك ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم ...

أو


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا ليش مغلبة حالك ورادة ...
> 
> لا من مرة :
> 
> ...


بصراحة لأنه كلامك كان رائع وواقعي 
مش محتاج أي تعليق مني


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> صدقني مش دائما






النت فعلا وسيله للتعارف كما قال مي تو  ولكن ليس اكثر وهي نصيحه اكثر من مشاركه او راي كنت كتبت اول مشاركاتي في المنتدى موضوع جميل يحاكي هذه الحالات ولكن ليس في الشبكه المفتوحه بل باحدى المنتديات الموضوع جميل اسمه اتقول احنا اصدقاء انه محاولات للتقرب من الاخر لكن مع الحذر الشديد ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا بني
> 
> شكلك مدمّر آخر دمار
> 
> بس أنا بتفق مع روزيتا ، في عصرنا الحالي النت صارت وسيلة للتعارف ، وأفضل وسيلة ممكن تكون لو التنين كانوا صادقين وواقعهم لا يختلف عن افتراضهم ...



*هههههههههههههه
لا الحمد للرب ما وصلت لهي الدرجة :t30:
طبعا تتفق مع بنت بلادك بس بهالموضوع شو ما في منسف ؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

أنا شايفة إنه الموضوع مش بيدخله غير شباب ههههههههههههه 
وين رأي البنات في الموضوع 
​


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لا الحمد للرب ما وصلت لهي الدرجة :t30:
> طبعا تتفق مع بنت بلادك بس بهالموضوع شو ما في منسف ؟؟؟*



اصبر شوي ، المناسف على الطريق  وبعديها كاسة شاي معتبرة 


أنا على طوول متفق مع بنت بلادي ، بتعرف ممكن يصل الدم للركب لو ما اتفقنا ... ‏


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*هيك صارت يعني يا مي تو ؟؟؟ 
طيييب ...
أرجو من المشرفين غلق الموضوع لتحولة لموضوع عنصري ههههههههه (بمزح)
يالا وين المناسف ؟؟ *


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2012)

مرة قريت على الفيس بوك قصة مستفزة جدا ...الغريبة انها واخدة likes كتير وتعليقات من نوع "وااااااااااااو" و "هذا هو الحب الحقيقى"

القصة مفداها :
ان شخص اتعرف على بنت من النت ثم تحولت المعرفة لأعجاب وتحول الاعجاب لحب وشعق شديد دون ان يراها !!!
وحان وقت رؤيتها واتفقوا على المعاد والمكان والبنت قالت للشاب انها هتكون ماسكة وردة حمرا فى المكان الفلانى واتفقت معاه انه لو شافها وطلعت وحشة يمشى من غير ما تشوفه علشان ميجرحهاش ...قام راح ولقى واحدة وحشة جدا فبكى بكائا مرا لكنه قرر يروحلها ويقبلها لانه بيحبها حب حقيقى ! ...فأكتشف انه اختبار وان البنت الاصلية (الجميلة جدا طبعا) مستخبية وواضعة بنت مكانها علشان تشوفه بيحبها لشكلها ولا لشخصها ...وتوتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة

اخر هبل وقلة نضج ! ...قال شخص هيحب بنت حبا شديدا من غير ما يشوفها اصلا .....هو ده مفهوم الحب خلاص ! ...حب شيئ وهمى مجهول لا تعرف عنه اكثر من "نوع الفونت وشوية كلام يداعب المشاعر "!!!
الحب تواصل عميق وفهم قوى لاحتياجات واشتياقات واهتمامات الاخر ...الكلام ده يستحيل يتم من النت ولا حتى التليفون !
اسف للاطالة


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

Critic قال:


> هقولك رأيى
> مرة قريت على الفيس بوك قصة مستفزة جدا ...الغريبة انها واخدة likes كتير وتعليقات من نوع "وااااااااااااو" و "هذا هو الحب الحقيقى"
> 
> القصة مفداها :
> ...


كلام واقعي يا كريتيك ولو إنه الموضوع مش عن الحب بين إتنين على الإنترنت وبالرغم من تحفظي على رأيك 
الموضوع بيتكلم عن إنه أحد الطرفين يوهم نفسه بحب الطرف الأخر والطرف الأخر مش بيحبه ولا حاجة بل بيعتبره صديق أو حتى أخ مش أكتر 

أنا أؤيد إنه في إعجاب ممكن يحصل على الإنترنت ومن الممكن أن يتوج بالحب بإتفاق من الطرفين بشرط أن يذهب للواقع لأنه الإنترنت يقدم فقط أفكار بسيطة جدا عن الشخصيات لكنه لا يقدم كل شيء ... 

مرسي لمشاركتك كريتيك


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2012)

> الموضوع بيتكلم عن إنه أحد الطرفين يوهم نفسه بحب الطرف الأخر والطرف الأخر مش بيحبه ولا حاجة بل بيعتبره صديق أو حتى أخ مش أكتر


ما هو ليه اوهم نفسه ؟
لانه مؤمن اصلا بفكرة الحب من على النت ...
عامة احترم رأيك وتحفظك :94:


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

Critic قال:


> ما هو ليه اوهم نفسه ؟
> لانه مؤمن اصلا بفكرة الحب من على النت ...
> عامة احترم رأيك وتحفظك :94:


ما هو ليه يوهم نفسه بحاجة أصلا مش موجودة 
ويقعد يتصرف وكأنها موجودة بحق وكأنه فعلا هالطرف صار حبيبه ويقعد يتحكم بيه ويتملكه ويسأل عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة ... 
ليه يفهم إنه معاملة الطرف الأول اللطيفة والطيبة ليه هي حب !


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2012)

> ليه يفهم إنه معاملة الطرف الأول اللطيفة والطيبة ليه هي حب !


فى مثل مصرى بيقول "الجعان يحلم بسوق العيش"
الجعان للحب بيترجم اى اهتمام من اى نوع على انه حب عاطفى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههه*
*ماتيجى نعكس الآية كدة ونشوف اللى هيحصل ...(!)*
*نحط البنت مكان الولد ...*
*ونخليها هى اللى ((تتوهم)) ياحبة عينى من ورا الشاشة ...*
*الواد بيعاملها بريق حلو من .....( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
*الواد بيديها الحق انها تسأل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة من .... ( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
*الواد بيقولها أنه بيكلم بنات غيرها كتييررررررر من .... ( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
*الواد بيعشمها فى حبه وبرضك من....  ( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
*ياواد خاف ربنا ياواد....*
*حررررام عليك تعشمها...*
*ماعندكش أخوات بنات ؟؟؟*
*برضه طلع غلطان ...(!!!!!!!!!!!!)هههههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

*و لو أنا علقت على الموضوع بس أحب أضيف ..
ان نفترض ان شب و بنت تعرفو على بعض و أكتشفوا أن بينهم توافق فكري فأحتمال هذا أنو يأدي الى نوع من الانسجام و الالفة اللي أحتمال يؤدي الى الحب , لكن شرط ان المفروض يلتقوا بالحقيقة و شرط عدم وجود ضروف تخلي أرتباطهم مستحيل و في حالة وجود مثل هيك ضروف المفروض من الطبيعي انو يظلو مجرد أخوات و ان لا يفكرو بالحب أصلا ! .اما اذا كان أحد الطرفين مصمم على ان يعيش في وهم و يبني بالخيال علاقة من المستحيل تصير بالحقيقة فهذا مريض نفسي متمسك بعلاقة واهمة بسبب عجزة لتكوين علاقة حقيقية سليمة في الواقع . اما أذا كان من طرف واحد و الشب يحشر نفسة بخصوصية البنت و يتحكم فيها أعتقد انا لو كنت في مكان هالبنت أتركة فورا و أقطع كل نوع من أنواع الاتصال بيننا لكن أذا أستمرت معاه و هي تعرف انو واهم ان هية تحبة أعتقد الخطأ هي تتحملة لأنها تغذي خيالة و الاوهامة بالحب.الخلاصة ان الانترنت ممكن يكون شرارة مشاعر تبدأ الحب لكن بشرط ان يكون الطرفين واقعيين و ما يغرقو بالاوهام و المشاعر الشبابية و يبتعدو عن الواقعية و يضيعو وقت بعضهم .
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ماتيجى نعكس الآية كدة ونشوف اللى هيحصل ...(!)*
> *نحط البنت مكان الولد ...*
> *ونخليها هى اللى ((تتوهم)) ياحبة عينى من ورا الشاشة ...*
> ...



*انا كمان هيك قلت لكن مهما كان الطرف الواد و لا البنت لازم يأكدوا دائما انهم مجرد أخوات لا أكثر و لا أقل .
و ان كانت الولد او البنت تكون غلطانة أذا أفتكرت انو الاسلوب الحلو و المجاملات معناتو حب .
*


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هيك صارت يعني يا مي تو ؟؟؟
> طيييب ...
> أرجو من المشرفين غلق الموضوع لتحولة لموضوع عنصري ههههههههه (بمزح)
> يالا وين المناسف ؟؟ *



نعم أنا أطالب بحذف الموضوع وتحويل كاتبته للمدعي العام للتحقيق في بث روح الطمع عند بعض الأعضاء للمطالبة بمنسف :smil8:


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ماتيجى نعكس الآية كدة ونشوف اللى هيحصل ...(!)*
> *نحط البنت مكان الولد ...*
> *ونخليها هى اللى ((تتوهم)) ياحبة عينى من ورا الشاشة ...*
> ...


100% يا عبود 
أنا في الموضوع لم ولن ولا أنكر إنه ممكن يحصل العكس والبنت تتوهم بأنه الشب هو إللي بيحبها وتتصرف معه على هذه الأساس 
بس برضه الكلام هذا نادرا :smile02
وشفت كيف على الجهتين طلع الحق على الشب ههههههههههه 
دائما مغلوبين


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *و لو أنا علقت على الموضوع بس أحب أضيف ..
> ان نفترض ان شب و بنت تعرفو على بعض و أكتشفوا أن بينهم توافق فكري فأحتمال هذا أنو يأدي الى نوع من الانسجام و الالفة اللي أحتمال يؤدي الى الحب , لكن شرط ان المفروض يلتقوا بالحقيقة و شرط عدم وجود ضروف تخلي أرتباطهم مستحيل و في حالة وجود مثل هيك ضروف المفروض من الطبيعي انو يظلو مجرد أخوات و ان لا يفكرو بالحب أصلا ! .اما اذا كان أحد الطرفين مصمم على ان يعيش في وهم و يبني بالخيال علاقة من المستحيل تصير بالحقيقة فهذا مريض نفسي متمسك بعلاقة واهمة بسبب عجزة لتكوين علاقة حقيقية سليمة في الواقع . اما أذا كان من طرف واحد و الشب يحشر نفسة بخصوصية البنت و يتحكم فيها أعتقد انا لو كنت في مكان هالبنت أتركة فورا و أقطع كل نوع من أنواع الاتصال بيننا لكن أذا أستمرت معاه و هي تعرف انو واهم ان هية تحبة أعتقد الخطأ هي تتحملة لأنها تغذي خيالة و الاوهامة بالحب.الخلاصة ان الانترنت ممكن يكون شرارة مشاعر تبدأ الحب لكن بشرط ان يكون الطرفين واقعيين و ما يغرقو بالاوهام و المشاعر الشبابية و يبتعدو عن الواقعية و يضيعو وقت بعضهم .
> *


مشاركتك هذه تستاهل عليها 100 تقييم 
بجد إنت لخصت كل الموضوع يا رومان 
شكرااااا على الإضافة الرائعة 

ربنا يحميك ويحفظك  
سلام ونعمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بس برضه الكلام هذا نادرا :smile02
> وشفت كيف على الجهتين طلع الحق على الشب ههههههههههه
> دائما مغلوبين


*ههههههههههههههه*
*كله يهون ...*
*من .....( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
*يامفترييييييييييييييييييييييييات ...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> نعم أنا أطالب بحذف الموضوع وتحويل كاتبته للمدعي العام للتحقيق في بث روح الطمع عند بعض الأعضاء للمطالبة بمنسف :smil8:


ما تعيد الإيموشن إللي بأخر مشاركتك 
ززززززنخ ما حبيته :ranting:


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كله يهون ...*
> *من .....( منطلق المحبة والصداكة )*
> *يامفترييييييييييييييييييييييييات ...*


وإنت جمعت ليه وقلت (*مفترييييييييييييييييييييييييات*) 
مااااااااشي يا عم :t30:
ربنا يزيد ويبارك ... اللهم أمين هههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما تعيد الإيموشن إللي بأخر مشاركتك
> ززززززنخ ما حبيته :ranting:



قصدك هاد؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> قصدك هاد؟


لااااااااااا تعيدهم :ranting::bomb::t32::t26::act31::nunu0000::gun::act23:
وهاد التاني كمان ززززززنخ


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لااااااااااا تعيدهم :ranting::bomb::t32::t26::act31::nunu0000::gun::act23:
> وهاد التاني كمان ززززززنخ



أي واحد قصدك؟

هاد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ؟

أو

هاد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ؟

أخ منكم يا البنات


----------

